# Please pray for my kitty



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

We switched satellite companies today. And when the guy came to install it, he accidentally let my cat out. She's an indoor only cat. When I got her 5 years ago, she was already de-clawed and spayed, and she hasn't been outside since, except to go to the vet. I knew as soon as I got home that something wasn't right. Usually she starts meowing her fool head off as soon as I walk in the door, but not today... :bysmilie: . The only good thing I can say is that about a month and a half ago, I decided to get her microchipped..."just in case", well, huh, little did I know that just in case would come so soon. Its cold and rainy right now too, so I hope she finds someone's garage to stay warm in or something. Her name is Meow-Meow... and i hope she finds her way home soon. She was with me through my awful divorce, heck, even Micky likes her!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry that they let her out. :bysmilie: I will keep her in my prayers that she is some where safe and will be back home soon. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Becky, I'm sorry! I hope Meow Meow finds her way home to you soon!!! :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no! I'm soooooo sorry and you and Meow-Meow are in my thoughts and prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Hopefully she'll find her way back soon! Make sure to check with your local shelters and pounds.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll her in my prayers.
Don't worry, kitty knows where the good food is at 
Some people say if you feed a cat, they'll never leave LOL That's how I got my Kitty 17 years ago


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I prayed she would find her way back. I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh Becky, how awful! I wish I were there to help you look for her and knock on doors with you. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My sister's indoor only kitty got out while she was away and neighbors watching her... they frantically called me and didn't know what to do.

Since this cat was not used to being out... so I really felt she wasn't far but likely frightened once she saw the door had closed behind her... and was likely near but hiding. I advised them to open the garage door a bit and put food and water in there for her. The next AM they said they couldn't find her but 'something' had eaten the food. I felt it was likely her, but they ahd the whole family there and I think the cat was just spooked with all the commotion of people moving around and frantically calling... she wouldn't show herself. My sister arrived home that afternoon and the sitters were so upset to tell her the cat had gotten out. Of course she was upset too but she told then to go on home and once she got settled she'd look. They explained abt the food/water in the garage. After they left my sister calmly walked to the garage and softly called her cats name. Within a minute the cat came down from the rafters.

I do think they can detect the panic in our voices, and being a house kitty, can be a bit 'unnerved themselves. I'd put food water in the garage if you have one.. or a patio/porch. I'd put a box turned on the side with a blanket for shelter. I'd not be surprised that your Meow-Meow is close by. 

I'd even take Micky on a leash... my pooches always follow the scnet when a cat wanters thru the yard. there's one that comes thru every night and the next day Naddie will pick up that scent of the 'route' the cat takes every night. 
Will be praying she shows up soon!


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

A few years back i had a cat and he accidently got out he was a declawed house cat .
Here is what advice I can give you from my experience.

Indoor cats usually get really frightened outdoors so they are usually hiding somewhere really close to your house but, they are reaaly scared to come out even though they can hear you!!!!(my cat was right unger my garbage shed)

Sometimes shaking abox of food and calling out his/her name!!!
like the previous post said leave food and water and abed out!!!

Check under anything possible that he could be hiding under!!!
Hope you find him/her!!!!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I'll keep your kitty in my prayers. Cats are pretty smart so could be waiting for you to open the door in the morning.
Linda :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i pray your cat comes home soon, :grouphug: jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Meow Meow in my prayers that she comes home soon. Do like the others have posted and leave some food and water out for Meow Meow and hopefully she will be watiting for you in the morning.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was hoping for an update that all was well. 
I hate this so much and I hope you find your cat soon. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Meow-Meow is missing. I've been there. I had and indoor/outdoor kitty years ago go missing for 2 weeks when he came home. I think he got trapped in an old coal bin building and ran home the minute someone opened the door.
A woman down the street from me recently lost her indoor kitty. The whole neighborhood was on the look out & I helped her search. She shut her garage door each night. I thought I'd leave the garage door open at night but the cat door was in the door to the house so she was in fear of a wild animal getting in. The litter box is in the garage. The kitty was missing for at least 2 wks. or more. One day she went off for the day & wouldn't be home until after dark so left the garage door open. Loo and behold, kitty was in the garage waiting for her when she got home. Sooo, don't give up hope and keep the door open. Meow-Meow may be close by watching for a quite opportunity to get in as the others have said.
I pray you find her and soon. Keep us updated. :hugging:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Ohh Nooo. I really hope find your kitty soon :heart:

I would try going outside and calling her name. I doubt she went too far.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't seen any sign of her yet. We do have a dog door that Micky uses and she could easily use it as well, I'm just hoping that she has the sense to use it. I did leave the garage open a bit last night, with some food and water for her, but she wasn't in the garage this morning. I'm going to ask the neighbors to keep a look out for her. Last night I walked all over our neighborhood looking for her, calling her name, and shaking a bag of her favorite treats around. I really hope she at least found somewhere warm to sleep. It was in the 30s last night.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 4 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739230


> We switched satellite companies today. And when the guy came to install it, he accidentally let my cat out. She's an indoor only cat. When I got her 5 years ago, she was already de-clawed and spayed, and she hasn't been outside since, except to go to the vet. I knew as soon as I got home that something wasn't right. Usually she starts meowing her fool head off as soon as I walk in the door, but not today... :bysmilie: . The only good thing I can say is that about a month and a half ago, I decided to get her microchipped..."just in case", well, huh, little did I know that just in case would come so soon. Its cold and rainy right now too, so I hope she finds someone's garage to stay warm in or something. Her name is Meow-Meow... and i hope she finds her way home soon. She was with me through my awful divorce, heck, even Micky likes her![/B]



This happened to me too, I don't know exactly when she got out that day and was gone all night and I let her in at about 5 am. I put chimes outside bec it was so windy I thought it might lead her home. Who knows if it worked or not or even if she had been very far away in the first place but she came back. It is an awful feeling. I hope she is back soon.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
My only suggestion is to look under bushes, trees anywhere near you think she might be hiding. Do your neighbors know what she looks like? Maybe you should post pictures of her. I don't know where you live but hope the weather warms up for your sake and Kitty's. I'll keep her in my prayers and you as I know how a mom worries. I'm sure glad my Toby is feeling better today.
Linda and Toby rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am so sorry and know how worried you are. Saying prayers and keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I got home from work and no kitty. So I decided to ask my neighbor if he had seen her. He said no, but he then told me I should look under the house. We have what's called a "crawlspace" its like a teeny tiny unfinished basement. I guess the guy has to go down there to install some cables or something. Anyway, she was down there under the house. She's fine, except she smells and had cobwebs all over her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 5 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739823


> I got home from work and no kitty. So I decided to ask my neighbor if he had seen her. He said no, but he then told me I should look under the house. We have what's called a "crawlspace" its like a teeny tiny unfinished basement. I guess the guy has to go down there to install some cables or something. Anyway, she was down there under the house. She's fine, except she smells and had cobwebs all over her.[/B]



Great to hear that news. You must be relieved.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great news!!!! :chili:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

So glad you found her and she is none the worse for wear.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this thread! Thank Goodness you found her.........bless her little heart!!! Hold her tight tonight and I am sure she appreciates the warmth of her house again~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so happy that you found her and that she's ok. I have 4 and worry about this all the time!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Becky, this is WONDERFUL news!!! I'm so happy you found Meow Meow!!!!


----------



## frisco8112 (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 5 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739823


> I got home from work and no kitty. So I decided to ask my neighbor if he had seen her. He said no, but he then told me I should look under the house. We have what's called a "crawlspace" its like a teeny tiny unfinished basement. I guess the guy has to go down there to install some cables or something. Anyway, she was down there under the house. She's fine, except she smells and had cobwebs all over her.[/B]



I am so glad you found her! I'll bet she doesn't do that any time soon.

Jill


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh Becky, what good news! Who would have thought to look *under *the house? Another happy ending here at SM!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh! What a relief. Thank goodness you found her and that she was safe. I know you will give your kitty lots of loving tonight.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Great news!!! :chili: :chili: I bet she'll be soooo happy to be back in the coziness of the house tonight! Did you have to crawl in to get her or did she come to you?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Becky I'm so glad your kitty is safe! :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 5 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739893


> :chili: :chili: Great news!!! :chili: :chili: I bet she'll be soooo happy to be back in the coziness of the house tonight! Did you have to crawl in to get her or did she come to you?[/B]


I opened up the hatch, got down on my hands and knees, and started to call her. It took awhile for her to hear me. I heard her rustling around so I knew she was down there. As soon as she saw me, she started to figure out how she'd jump out. I think she was pretty glad to get out of there. It was damp and pretty gross. Her paws were all dirty and she had cobwebs on her whiskers. Micky was right there to meet her when she came out. He sniffed her all over, like "hey, where have you been?" Now she's sleeping in her favorite chair, and later she'll be bugging me to get up an hour before my alarm...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So glad to hear that Meow Meow is safe and home inside the house. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 5 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739823


> I got home from work and no kitty. So I decided to ask my neighbor if he had seen her. He said no, but he then told me I should look under the house. We have what's called a "crawlspace" its like a teeny tiny unfinished basement. I guess the guy has to go down there to install some cables or something. Anyway, she was down there under the house. She's fine, except she smells and had cobwebs all over her.[/B]


 :celebrate - fireworks: I'm sooo happy to hear that Meow-Meow is fine and home in your arms. She was probably hiding there the whole time. arty:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I love happy endings!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thats great news ..welomehome kitty :wub:


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Glad to hear that your Kitty is safe so glad the mentioned for you to check the crawl space.
Linda and Toby :yahoo: arty:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! Wonderful ending!!! So happy for you!!!
About five years ago in the BAD San Diego fires...My sis who was very ill with Cancer and Addison's Disease was evacuated from the Alpine area in the middle of the night to a friend's home. Then they were evacuated from THAT friend's home to another friend's home. Her husband went in the truck with the kitty in the truck cab... and she followed behind in her car. While being greeted by friends at the SECOND home where would be spending the night...Mike left the kitty in the truck cab with the windows cracked . When they went to get kitty he had escaped somehow through the small crack. How they would never know. The kitty was now lost in a strange neighborhood with lots of smoke and soot in the air. My sister was devastated. Her kitty was her world. She never had any children. For weeks afterwards she would have friends drive back to that neighborhood and she walked it (using her walker because she was so weak) calling out for her "Mama Kitty". Her husband started fussing at her because she was so driven to find her cat. He probably felt guilty and was also worried about my sister's health. She told Mike, "Let me go look one last time and I will give up. Give me one last chance." ....This was a month after the fire by this time. Walking the neighborhood this one last time she thought she heard a familiar cat's cry as she walked along with the use of her walker...so she followed the sound... and under a home with a raised crawl space she found her kitty. We all really felt it was a miracle. The last really happy moment my sister ever knew. :smcry:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Your story is so touching. I believe God gave your sister her cat back. He is so good.

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 6 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740524


> Wow! Wonderful ending!!! So happy for you!!!
> About five years ago in the BAD San Diego fires...My sis who was very ill with Cancer and Addison's Disease was evacuated from the Alpine area in the middle of the night to a friend's home. Then they were evacuated from THAT friend's home to another friend's home. Her husband went in the truck with the kitty in the truck cab... and she followed behind in her car. While being greeted by friends at the SECOND home where would be spending the night...Mike left the kitty in the truck cab with the windows cracked . When they went to get kitty he had escaped somehow through the small crack. How they would never know. The kitty was now lost in a strange neighborhood with lots of smoke and soot in the air. My sister was devastated. Her kitty was her world. She never had any children. For weeks afterwards she would have friends drive back to that neighborhood and she walked it (using her walker because she was so weak) calling out for her "Mama Kitty". Her husband started fussing at her because she was so driven to find her cat. He probably felt guilty and was also worried about my sister's health. She told Mike, "Let me go look one last time and I will give up. Give me one last chance." ....This was a month after the fire by this time. Walking the neighborhood this one last time she thought she heard a familiar cat's cry as she walked along with the use of her walker...so she followed the sound... and under a home with a raised crawl space she found her kitty. We all really felt it was a miracle. The last really happy moment my sister ever knew. :smcry:[/B]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Was she trapped or just scared to come out? Thank goodness, your neighbor thought of the crawl space. So glad she is back where she belongs.

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 5 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739823


> I got home from work and no kitty. So I decided to ask my neighbor if he had seen her. He said no, but he then told me I should look under the house. We have what's called a "crawlspace" its like a teeny tiny unfinished basement. I guess the guy has to go down there to install some cables or something. Anyway, she was down there under the house. She's fine, except she smells and had cobwebs all over her.[/B]


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Mar 6 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740534


> Was she trapped or just scared to come out? Thank goodness, your neighbor thought of the crawl space. So glad she is back where she belongs.
> 
> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 5 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739823





> I got home from work and no kitty. So I decided to ask my neighbor if he had seen her. He said no, but he then told me I should look under the house. We have what's called a "crawlspace" its like a teeny tiny unfinished basement. I guess the guy has to go down there to install some cables or something. Anyway, she was down there under the house. She's fine, except she smells and had cobwebs all over her.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

She was actually trapped. The hatch to the crawlspace was closed. :shocked:


----------

